# Where is the IT Hub



## nixy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and must say I find it really helpful and informative. It looks promising for my hubby to get a job in Canada and the company will sponsor him. I will be able to obtain a work permit through his sponsorship (as far as I know and fingers crossed). 

I am finishing my honours degree in IT Systems & Networking with CCNA and Citrix certifications and will be getting a first class degree. I have been doing some research online but there is nothing like getting an opinion and advice from people out there or indeed working in the industry. Where is the best place in Canada to head for IT work. Where we base ourselves out there will depend on where I can get work as the job he hopes to get will involve him working away from home. We have 2 children so we really want to make sure we get the move right and have all our research done, so we are not uprooting the kids again.

Thanks for any advice or help


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

nixy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and must say I find it really helpful and informative. It looks promising for my hubby to get a job in Canada and the company will sponsor him. I will be able to obtain a work permit through his sponsorship (as far as I know and fingers crossed).
> 
> ...


I have worked in IT for years. The main IT hubs would probably be Canada's largest cities, including Toronto, Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton. I would expect by sheer population alone that with Toronto being Canada's largest city, they would also have Canada's largest IT job base. You can find out for yourself by going to these two web sites: monster.ca and workopolis.ca and do a search for IT related jobs in any of these particular (or other) cities. This will give you an idea of the quantity and types of jobs out there in the marketplace in these particular cities. Both disciplines (CCNA and Citrix) should be in demand in various parts of Canada.


----------



## nixy (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply RGS - I appreciate you taking the time to respond. I did mean to say that I had done some research and from what I could see Toronto seems the main IT spot, just wanted to double check with someone in the business. So thanks again for your advice. 

If anyone could answer another small question I would be very thankful. Cloud computing and virtualisation is the new boom here in Ireland in IT (any boom makes me fearful these days!) - Is this the same in Canada or is it just becoming a thing in Canada or are we a bit behind, there is a good few datacentres being built here by the bigger companies i.e. Microsoft and google. If anyone can shed any light I would be grateful.


----------

